# Sliding Carriage for Makita 16" Timber Saw



## roughcuts (Dec 1, 2016)

I do a fair bit of long length rips in 8/4 and up boards. The 16" circular saw is a monster and had a hard time keeping it level while ripping the boards. Built this using aluminum rails for CNC equipment and works like a charm. Don't get tired hauling it back and forth and much safer on the carriage. Can adjust it side to side to accommodate different board widths.


----------

